# Cycle numbers



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

When you cycle your pack, what kind of average voltage numbers are you getting. I have two trakpower packs, and i was just wondering what other people were getting on theirs, or other style packs.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

It's going to depend on what you are cycling them on. You will get different numbers on different chargers/discharger's. You can tell alot about your Lipo's going by the resistance. On my ICE if I get 20 to 30 mile-ohm's at 5 amp's discharge (without a balancer) with 10" wires then it's good. It only takes 2 1/2 min. to get the ohm's on a lipo with the ICE and that's all the cycling I ever do. If you get 40 to 50 mil-ohm's or more it will still work but you will have lower volts and punch.
So far how do you like your Trakpower lipo's and are they 4900's ??????


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

They are the 4900's. I love them. Its just when i cycled them the numbers werent so great on the gfx. But oh well, still good enough for me. (for now at least).


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

How long have you had them ??????
Have the # your getting stayed the same ?????
I'm going to be trying two TP 4900 is why I'm asking.
Thanks


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

I have had them since jan. this week was the first i had actually ran a cycle on them on the charger. They have worked great, better than all my nimhs had.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

When I get any new Lipo's I cycle them and keep track of the resistance and volts for the 2 1/2 min. it takes to get the #'s, I do that one's a month. I've had 3 maxamps in the last 2 years, I had 2 other brands before that. They all were pretty good but I think the 2s1p lipo's stayed in balance longer then the 2s2p did. 
How many ohm's are you seeing on your 4900's on the GFX ???


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Cycling? what does this do for lipo? I have always cycled my NiMh packs but lipo's. Explain please....


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

IMHO
Lipo's are nothing like NiMh, There is no reason to cycle Lipo's unless you want to see how they are holding up. I want as many good runs as I can get out of them so I use a balancer every time I charge. When you use a balancer with a 7.4v 2s1p(2cells) both cells will get a full charge and there is no chance one cell will be under or over charged.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Thats what I thought...Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

smc 5000 pack no heat in pack

on a gfx at 35 amps

555 rt
7.38 volt
6.5 IR


----------

